# [Obsolete] Why can't I read the reviews?



## ricoba (Jun 23, 2005)

[Editor's Note:  This thread refers to a former iteration of the review system and is no longer applicable.]


I can log onto the reviews and read the Western reviews, but the Hawaii & Canada reviews have an old TUG log on... and I use all my user names and password for the bbs....so what's up?  Rick


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 24, 2005)

The resort reviews are not part of the BBS, so moving this to the TUG General forum.

We are in the midst of converting to a new review management system.  The older reviews are in the old system yet and the newer reviews are in the newer system.

Same TUG Member username and password are used for both, same as it's always been.  NOTE: this is NOT your individual bbs username and bbs password.

If you need help with this, see the password help page at www.tug2.net/passwordhelp.htm


----------



## dlmom53 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Reading reviews*

I'm an AOL member and for the life of me I cannot get into the reviews. I have the correct password but keep getting the screen back to enter the password again. I've asked for help from the TUG staff and they say it is my browser( AOL?) and that's why I can't get in. I used to be able to do it but no more. I'm hoping an AOL member can help me solve this problem. Thanks


----------



## ricoba (Jun 28, 2005)

I am having the same problem still.  I can't access the Hawaii or Canadian reviews, but I can access the Western US reviews.  I don't use AOL.  I have tried my user name & my current bbs log in password, plus my old TUG password and have tried the "review" members password.

It's not a panic issue for me, but I can't figure out what is wrong and why I keep getting a really old TUG sign on page when I try to view the reviews.


Rick


----------



## KauaiMark (Jun 28, 2005)

*Hawaii and Canada seem ok now...*

I just tried both the Hawaii and Canada review pages without problems. Fixed?


----------



## jkrich (Jun 29, 2005)

*Link problems with some reviews*

I can get to the review pages and then most have a workable link to the more current reviews.  In looking at the 6/19 and 6/25 reviews, I have a problem with Brockway Springs, Streamside, Skiers Lodge and the Prospector. 
For these reviews I can get to the initial review page, but the link to the new reviews doesn't go anywhere.  If I'm doing something wrong, I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 29, 2005)

KauaiMark said:
			
		

> I just tried both the Hawaii and Canada review pages without problems. Fixed?




No   

Rick


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 29, 2005)

jkrich said:
			
		

> I can get to the review pages and then most have a workable link to the more current reviews.  In looking at the 6/19 and 6/25 reviews, I have a problem with Brockway Springs, Streamside, Skiers Lodge and the Prospector.
> For these reviews I can get to the initial review page, but the link to the new reviews doesn't go anywhere.  If I'm doing something wrong, I'm open to suggestions.



The links to the newer reviews are entered manually into the reviews by the regional review manager.  If you get "404 - file not found" errors from these links, there is a good chance the links were entered wrong.  This is all new to the review managers, too, so they're feeling their way along just like the rest of us.  The best bet would be to inform the regional review manager so he/she can check the links out.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 29, 2005)

Rick - can you give an example URL that doesn't work for you, and tell us exactly what you see (or don't see that you should), text of any error messages, etc.?


----------



## ricoba (Jun 29, 2005)

Here is the page I get when I try to read the Hawaii/Canada reviews.  It happens after I click a link to a specific resort.

I don't get this on the Western reviews page.  I have only tried the three listed area reviews so I am unsure about the other location review links.



http://www.tug2.com/TUGMembers/Memb...sortGUID=7311ef99-2904-4a7f-9ac4-44d4e665e2a9

I have tried all my passwords etc to no avail.

Thanks 

Rick


----------



## cotraveller (Jun 29, 2005)

dlmom53 said:
			
		

> I'm an AOL member and for the life of me I cannot get into the reviews. I have the correct password but keep getting the screen back to enter the password again. I've asked for help from the TUG staff and they say it is my browser( AOL?) and that's why I can't get in. I used to be able to do it but no more. I'm hoping an AOL member can help me solve this problem. Thanks


The AOL browser has problems with some sites.  Try bringing up a copy of Microsoft Internet Explorer after you have logged into AOL, it will run fine on top of AOL.  Then use Internet Explorer to access TUG.  That could well cure the problem.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 29, 2005)

Rick - that link is to the "Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Hilton Hawaiian Village" review in the new system.   Before going there, though, it goes through the member login page where you enter your member login information.  It SHOULD take the same standard TUG Username and TUG Password as any other members-only area, and indeed it does for me without a problem.

I'm not up on the details of this new system, but I suspect it may set a cookie to tell the subsequent pages that you're allowed in.  Do you have your system set to allow cookies from tug2.net?  (Note this is a different server from where the older reviews are hosted.)

So - do you see the member login screen?  What sort of response do you get when you enter the required information?  The more detailed the information you can provide, the better chance somebody has to help.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 6, 2005)

Anything further?   Nobody can help without adequate information.


----------



## TTom (Jul 7, 2005)

*A little more info*

Doug:

Welcome back! (;-}

I tried the link posted above (by ricoba).  My first effort got a 404.  Then I noticed that the link read www.tug2.net, so I took out the www.  After that, it worked fine.

I'm not sure how all the reviews are linked together, but I also find it confusing looking for new reviews.  It seems that the "TUG Resort Database" link (at the top of the page) takes you to the old system and, from there, you need to find a resort where there are updated reviews on the new system (I found a couple in the Eastern area) or a direct link in the review listings to a "new" review (found some in the Europe area) OR find a direct link (several posted on the Europe board) from this board to the new review section.  There does not seem to be any sort of listing or index of the new reviews, i.e., the "reviews" link on the new server takes you to the input form.

Is there some way we can work to get the review managers "in sync" about how they handle the new reviews and how we can access them?

I'd be happy to offer some time (if I can find it) to help out, since it looks like the new server is running a Microsoft setup (IIS/ASP), and that's my area of expertise.

Ciao!

Tom


----------



## Keitht (Jul 7, 2005)

The way I am handling things on the Europe board is as below and follows advice from Kristinb who manages another area of the reviews.
The new review is checked over, edited if necessary.  If this is the first review of a resort since the move to the new system I also add pictures and member help information to the new system.
I then edit the resort information on the Europe Home page so that the link points to the new review area, and add the 'updated' logo.  From the new resort information screen there is a link to review prior to 1st June.
Unless some method can be found to automatically transfer all the old reviews to the new system I think we will have to live with this hybrid method of accessing the reviews.
It's not perfect, but I think the new reviews system is an improvement on the old one as it does not require an intimate knowledge of HTML for the Review Reps to manage the system.


----------

